# anyone want a 14 ft mitchell skiff?



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, Ive moved from Miami and need to get rid of my 14 ft mitchell Skiff. 321-946-8789. Orlando area.

<a href="http://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af309/muddminnow/14%20ft%20mitchell%20mods/?action=view&amp;current=14ftboatpics017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af309/muddminnow/14%20ft%20mitchell%20mods/14ftboatpics017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1018.photobucket.com/albums/af309/muddminnow/14%20ft%20mitchell%20mods/?action=view&amp;current=100_24121.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af309/muddminnow/14%20ft%20mitchell%20mods/100_24121.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: anyone want a 14 ft johnson skiff?*

how much


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: anyone want a 14 ft johnson skiff?*

I need $300.00. I've got $400.00 into it.


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: anyone want a 14 ft johnson skiff?*

any pics?


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: anyone want a 14 ft johnson skiff?*

live in maitland


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: anyone want a 14 ft johnson skiff?*

Link to more info he posted.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1312587624

Sorry to hear about the situation and good luck with a quick sale.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: anyone want a 14 ft johnson skiff?*

Sorry, it's a 14 ft mitchell.  I'm trying to get pics posted. 

Here are some pics.

I want to move quickly on this before I change my mind. I've been building this project for two years now and it is hard to get rid of but call and make me an offer. 321-946-8789


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

still no pics


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just wondering, what were you planning on doing about the title issue once completed.. I would love to grab this thing but do not want to be limited to private ponds or troller only... Thx


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Flats Fanaddict for helping me out on the pics.

There are places (rebuild shops) locally in orlando that I can go and they can get titles for it. It costs around $300.00, and I have to wait 30 days to get it. 

Also, keeping the reciepts for materials, and pics of build helps out when getting the title. The same way you get a title when you build a boat from scratch.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> The same way you get a title when you build a boat from scratch.


Hate to be the barer of bad news but that's not correct or legal. What needs to be done is you have to find the HIN # and contact the previous owner to sign it over to you. I went through the same thing with my gheenoe, it's a pain but can be done. Under USCG regs a HIN can't be redistributed to a rebuilt hull it must use the original unless the manufacturer reports a mistake in the HIN.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

If there is no HIN on the boat hull and no way to locate any prevous owner then there are other ways to apply and get a clear tittle for a boat hull. It takes time and money and is more of a pain but it can be done. There are repair shops that know the ins and outs of doing things like this legally. It costs around $300.00 and takes time. So, for you to say it's not legal is not correct. You need a court order to grant you a clear title which takes time.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You are right sir  I got real good at that When I owned my shop ...I held the "auctions" in the worst part of town at 2:30 in the morning LOL



> If there is no HIN on the boat hull and no way to locate any prevous owner then there are other ways to apply and get a clear tittle for a boat hull. It takes time and money and is more of a pain but it can be done. There are repair shops that know the ins and outs of doing things like this legally. It costs around $300.00 and takes time.  So, for you to say it's not legal is not correct. You need a court order to grant you a clear title which takes time.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was commenting on the fact that you said 


> Also, keeping the reciepts for materials, and pics of build helps out when getting the title. The same way you get a title when you build a boat from scratch.


It's a common misconception, alot of people think you can retitle a boat as a homebuilt craft just by showing reciepts from a plywood purchase. This is completely incorrect and not legal, it is totally different then trying to obtain one through the court system and proper channels.
Instead of asking people on a forum, or finding shops that say they can "legally" retitle any craft, try calling the USCG, or looking up the regulations, I've already done my homework. Those shops do not actually petition the courts as I found out, What they do is write a fake bill of sale from a state that does not require titling, usually KS, Then have you sign other legal docs saying you are accepting the boat as it is without the title. IF the authorities find out you are liable with the shop and charged with fraud. 
You can do either, less then legal, way on your own for about $50, but if you get caught


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Two months ago I bought a Gheenoe Clone that had had the transom replaced by a jackleg.  It had no serial.  I thought it would be no big deal and they would just make one up at the DMV like they did for a trailer that I registered once.  Not so...  The DMV gave me the paperwork to send to the Marine Police to get a serial issued.

Earlier today, 8 weeks later, I had the State Marine Police knock on the door.  He looked the boat over for about 30 seconds and handed me a sticker with a new serial.  An hour and half later at the DMV, i get my resistration.

The issuance of the serial cost me nothing and was only annoying because of the 8 week wait.

By the way, love the Mitchel and want it bad... Unfortunatly, I'm unemployed and the wife says no more toys till I find a job...  I bought the Gheenoe clone while unemployed.


----------

